# Looking for Advice



## BAC (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm hoping I can get some advice about how to deal and manage IBS on a daily basis. This has been a very complicated two weeks for me. After a brief run-in with gastroenteritis, I started having alternating constipation and diarrhea, tenesmus (feeling of having to go after bowels are already empty), gas, bloating and stomach cramps.

My doctor says its too early to tell if its IBS but I have already started exercising for 40 minutes everyday, drinking plenty of water, and adopting a low-FODMAP diet to get rid of all trigger foods. I am still trying to manage my stress levels to help me control my symptoms. I have had several emotional breakdowns within the last couple of days that I know will only make things worse so I am going to try to start seeing a counselor.

As far as medications I have been taking FiberCon fiber supplements and hyoscamine. They are great for helping me to have bowel movements. My stools are always soft and easy to pass. Sometimes I will have to strain and because of this I think I've developed an internal hemorrhoid. What I am looking for is something to help with gas, bloating, abdominal pain and cramps? Can you suggest a good probiotic, digestive enzyme or other supplement?

I am 20 years old. I am currently a college student finishing my third year in school. I have an internship and a part-time job. I really don't want this condition to affect the way that I live my life. I know that if I take the right medications, avoid problem foods, and manage my stress that I don't have to be in agony for the rest of my life. Any and all support you can offer me is greatly appreciated. 

Love, peace and blessings to all of you.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Please fill out your health profile;It's easier at a glance to help. Thanks in advance.


----------

